# How to buy used gear ???



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

So let's say another member posts something for sale in the HTS classifieds that you might be interested in purchasing.
Let's say this member is not Sonnie.
Since it's probably not the best idea to just send someone $1000 how does one go about protecting themselves?
Is this just something you have to have faith in the seller carrying through or are there ways to minimize the risk?
Is PayPal the best way to make payment?
If PayPal is not an option for the seller, is a personal check the way to go?
I have never purchased from a private seller that was not a face to face transaction before so I am just looking for feedback from some of you who do some buying/selling and depend on the remote party to carry through.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I think PayPal is said to protect the buyer more than the seller, but it at least has a solid electronic paper trail. Signature required delivery helps with documentation for the seller. Using a fraud protected credit card through your paypal account is a good idea. Transactions between both Verified buyer and seller are a must for me too, and more than a couple of posts on the forum, several years if membership, and a good rep are safeguards.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Buying used is a gamble, every time. Warranties are seldom carried forward so you are generally on your own. This is why prices are lower. You have to look at what your getting vs getting it fixed & arrive at a fair price. You also have to operate a bit on faith that the seller is being honest. Is the person a member in good standing or someone new that is here for the sale? I have read posts re this situation where a buyer was not satisfied after a purchase. There was really nothing the Shack can do since these are private matters. Sonnie may chime in with some advice. You can always specify some stipulations with the sale, but we all know enforcing contracts is pretty useless in the long run. So be careful. I would recommend A4less for used gear for just these reasons. Factory refurbished & a 5 year warranty for $50.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Though probably not the wisest choice I have always used the honor system. I'm 43 years old and have yet to be burned. Made a deal with Tony (Tonyvdb) for an extra center channel I had and after he confirmed that he wanted it off it went to Canada the next day. Maybe trusting in a complete stranger isn't the best of practices but like I said I've yet to be burned. To me a handshake between men should be as good as a contract. If you give someone your word that defines who you are as a person.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I use paypal for just that reason and paypal protects buyer and sellers equally , new sellers there is not much you can do but take a leap of faith if you can't use paypal or credit cards which I personally stay away from to much risk , regular sellers once that sell often or on auction sits you can look at there history and see how many satisfied buyers they have . the best advise I can give is do your homework check there background and as always buyer be ware


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, PayPal is a very safe way to send money. At least your protected. When I bought the speaker from Jeff I had to trust he would send it and that it was in the condition he said as much as he had to trust I would send him the money. 

Local sale is better because at least you take the shipping out of the equation but even then you can get scammed


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, PayPal is a very safe way to send money. At least your protected. When I bought the speaker from Jeff I had to trust he would send it and that it was in the condition he said as much as he had to trust I would send him the money.
> 
> Local sale is better because at least you take the shipping out of the equation but even then you can get scammed


Hello,
It pains me that it has been so long since writing this, but I completely agree with Tony. While I have listed and purchased a myriad of things from Audiogon, et al, I have only sold things that have been shipped and even then I was literally paid above listing both times I have shipped something due to my aversion.

I would not be reticent to purchase something listed in the classifieds here provided it was not a new member whose first two posts were trying to sell me Air Jordan's or how I can earn $69.46 per hour working out my home...
Best,
Jack


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks to all for the feedback.


----------



## hultngarro (Nov 13, 2013)

You have to look at what your getting vs getting it fixed & arrive at a fair price. You also have to operate a bit on faith that the seller is being honest.
BTW,Local sale is better because at least you take the shipping out of the equation but even then you can get scammed.


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have bought and sold quite a few things via Paypal. I know for the computer world there is a review site called Heatware which provides a forum to express satisfaction or dissatisfaction with a transaction.


----------



## xsilverjag (Jan 27, 2014)

I buy/sell on ebay... I have sold on other sites as well. Typically most problems ive had with ebay, where the seller didnt package the items correctly and there was damage, but overall I was able to work with the buyer for a reasonable solution. When shipping speakers always make sure your packing is tight if not using the original boxes and always double box!


----------



## xsilverjag (Jan 27, 2014)

I forgot about craigslist. Craigslist is great, because typically in your area there is no market for high end used speakers, the biggest discount is found on here specifically with non household brand names. 2nd Towers typically have a lower resell due too shipping, remember that in negotiating the price of the speaker.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

xsilverjag said:


> I forgot about craigslist. Craigslist is great, because typically in your area there is no market for high end used speakers, the biggest discount is found on here specifically with non household brand names. 2nd Towers typically have a lower resell due too shipping, remember that in negotiating the price of the speaker.


CL really scares me after a co workers parents were murdered selling a car to someone... I have recently sold some baby items that I meet someone in the walmart parking lot in the middle of the day... just be really careful!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I would also add if I thought I would be bringing 500 bucks to buy some speakers from someone they would just end up assaulting me for the money so they can buy some drugs... Just sayin! I know Im paranoid... but maybe not


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

I believe one can use ebay to sell privately and then use paypal for the payment/transaction. Please someone correct me, if I am wrong. 

I'm a member on several GM forums, in which mostly paypal is used or the honor system. Most of these forums have a minimum post count required to sell something. Those posts must be non-troll like and meaningful, so that the member has provided worth to the site and not there just to buy/sell items.


----------



## xsilverjag (Jan 27, 2014)

Paypal on ebay provides buyer protection, so if the item isnt what the buyer listed it as or the condition is misrepresented you are guaranteed your purchase price and original shipment cost refunded.


----------

